# Red Tyco Iso Grifo..?



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

I would imagine that a Tyco Iso Grifo in red must be fairly uncommon..? Up until I found this one amongst a big lot of stuff I bought, I didn't know they made them in this color..


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Red Iso? Hey, I have one of those. It's one of the cars I've had for the longest time. Found it in a garage sale decades ago. 

It's a pretty one, too.










And I'm sure the rear panel is just as pretty - wherever it might be.










*Sigh*

It doesn't respond to a 9V battery, and I can't loosen it up by working the back wheels because you can't drive a worm from a spur. 










I'm a bit bumfuzzled about how to get that nice black pan off to get at the inside without endangering the pretty body. 
Any hints, Tyconians?

-- D 
(for "*D*ang! This new phone takes big pictures, even when it's set on the minimum megapixils)"


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

gently spread the body and it will come right off. 
very similar mounts to a wide 440X2


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

She's a beauty! You need a rear bumper for her though huh? Much nicer than mine even without it though  Tyco bodies aren't quite as fragile as certain AFX and Aurora bodies are IMHO.. They're more flexible or atleast less likely to crumble in your hands if you so much as look at them for too long  My tool of choice and one I couldn't live without is a nice pair of cross-lock tweezers.. I just poke the skinnier of the 2 ends between the body & chassis and pry the 2 apart. Those old T-pro's can be a bit of a challenge bcz they are made to fit so snug and don't have much in the way of excess body or chassis to get a tool between. Having enough of a finger/thumb nail to shove in there works good too!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I believe they came in metalic red, blue, and silver...RM


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks for the disassembly help, Al and RDM. :wave: Got her open right away with no "oopsies." Popped out the rear axle and the motor. 

Motor was practically immobile, could barely turn it with my fingers. Bearings all globbed with some hardened-up Cold-War-era grease - cosmoline, WildRoot Creme Oil, who knows? After enough lighter fluid and some WD-40, and working the armature back and forth with my fingers, I got it loose enough to start under power, and finally, to run free. Really whirrs now. 

I'm going to bed on the win. 

Tomorrow, I'll redo the broken solder joint I spotted on the pickup shoe, and give the gears a good inspection, and see if I can find some non-petrified rear tires that will fit. Then if the slot-gods are smiling, she'll make a circuit for the first time in probably fifty years. I'll see if I can find some Tyco S track for the occasion. I know I have some. Somewhere.

Good night, all, and a pleasant tomorrow.

-- D
Sweet dreams are made of this ...


----------

